# PM seems to not be working - can't send



## salparadise (Sep 13, 2016)

Is there a restriction on post counts or membership duration before we can send PMs? I am new (about a week) with only a couple of posts. I have received a PM from another member and have tried to reply, but my Sent Items folder is showing zero. I tried several times and also tried a new PM (rather than a response) and it's still showing zero sent. What's up? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

You have to select the option to save a copy in your sent folder. The default is not to save a copy.


----------

